# Why getting residency in Canada is hard?



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was just wondering a lot of people are worried about getting residency in USA...which is not easy either..i think that Canadain is easier (from my opinion) because i know 3 doctors who have come from Pakistan and gave thier exam..and are now doing residency...also Canada needs more doctors than US...so that would make easy to get Canadain residency..But i hear ppl saying that;s its hard to get into CAnada...i dont think that you have to do any electives here....so why? choose USa... even now the Candain $ is higher than US $...so you make more money.#grin


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kool_goose2 said:


> the Candain $ is higher than US $...so you make more money.#grin


Yep, the U.S. dollar is near an all-time low #sad


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

even with the dollar sinking, the rup/$ still hasn't exceeded 61.00 #sad


still waiting to cash in baby!!! #grin


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

well, its harder to get residency in the canadian system because they have 2 selection stages.. they prefer canadian graduates...in the first stage they select their own canadian graduates for applied seats...then the second stage is for the leftover seats for which all foriegn graduates as well as the reaminin candian candidates are competind...whereas in America evryone is put into the same pool and there is only one selection stage


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

There might be one selection pool but foreign graduates would never be considered above American graduates even if they pass with 100% marks. I think in USA there is a shortage of doctors and they would always need foreign graduates to fulfill this shortage. USA's population is way higher than Canada's. So usa would always need doctors. Its tough to get residencies in both countries. The only difference is that USA has alot more left over spots...and don't forget that foreign graduates only compete with other foreign students 4 whatever seats are left after all the american graduates accept their residencies.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

yes true..i guess u should try ur luck at both places who knows where ever u get in but 1 more thing what about UK i mean we have the same medical MBBS degree as them and almost all the schools follw the british system...is it easier to get iin there/??


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Even though British system is pretty much same as their once colonized countries, its the hardest place to get residency. Like ECFMG in USA they have something called NHS and their rules are really strict. They only like to have UK graduates. I don't exactly why but i guess b/c they are strong and well committed wellfare state. NHS was actullay trying to pass a legislation which would prevent immigrant doctors from taking employment in UK but there was a big protest. foreign doctors over there always face struggle. They also regulate the amount of doctors they produce so that adds more trouble 4 foreigners. I don't how they deal with bristish nationals who hold a degree from an institute outside of UK.


----------

